# monster fish tonight who wants one



## fishchuck73 (Aug 9, 2014)

.just recently lost my fishing partner looking for a fishing partner I fish for everything from catfish the bass musky crappies I have a really hot spot for catfish and crappy that are on fire would really like to go tonight I have a boat I have a truck just need someone to go can guarantee monster fish anybody wants to go post a reply or PM me


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I fish solo quite often as most friends are not real enthusiastic about fishing, but if you would at least add the general area your from it would influence more interest, your post is quite persuasive though. I'm up for berlin WB Milton and anywhere between.


----------



## fishchuck73 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have three lakes that I fish primarily for crappie and catfish West Branch Punderson and mosquito the normal game plan for the night is I usually go to mosquito limit out on 10 to 14 inch crappies which usually takes about an hour and a half to 3 hours then I'll go for flatheads if I'm on mosquito Punderson I can do both copies and cats at the same time this is exhausting because the bite is really hot West Branch I do the same crappy catfish and also add wipers and that makes I can usually limit out on crappies within 3 to 4 hours but they're all around 10 to 12 inches and usually pick up 3 to4 wipers a night I was born and raised in Northeast Ohio have fished every public water have a lot of personalized depth maps with a lot of underwater footage from my underwater camera I have learned a lot of interesting things on fish beahavior in these lakes I can personally promise you will not be disappointed my fishing buddy isn't the most reliable he's not as enthusiastic as ''I fish probably 4 to 5 times a week and I'm not one of those sleeping in bedI if I find a spot I am more than willing to share there's enough fish for all of us to have a lot of fun


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Man, this is the best post ever! I'm crying as I hear the sounds of angels singing, A fisherman giving up his spots, Is this heaven? Is this for real? "sniff"

Wish I could join you.


----------



## fishchuck73 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm a 41 year old man born and raised here in Northeast Ohio have finished everything public water in the area.have acquired a lot of good hotspots not afraid to share my spot with other anglers I understand why some people are very tight lipped about it but to me that's not the spread of the sport and that's not a very good loving thing to do for the sport I just want everybody to enjoy and love the things that I love more than anything in the world fishing here's another one for those of you who face West Branch.
the boat ramp over by the marina as you get out into the main lake there are two booties shallow marker buoys the water around these boots is 20 feet deep the walleye come up to a flat that is about a hundred yards in diameter shower running Husky Jerk at night black and blue silver and black catch a lot of walleye this starts about 1130 and last till about 130 to 2 o'clock in the morning then you can downsize with stationary floating shakes head and leeches or slow cast talking pool jigs and minnows


----------



## Turp8825 (Jul 5, 2014)

I just recently made a post looking for a fishing buddy. Like someone else mentioned I don't have very many friends that have the patience to fish for the long haul. I'm 25 from Brunswick ohio. Just got back home from fishing Huron / Lake Erie at this place called mile long pier off the shore and got skunked.. Woke up at 330 picked my buddy up and drive out there with no luck. I would be honored to go fishing with you I'm a huge fan of the catfish  I can't pm you until I make two more posts apparently


----------



## fishchuck73 (Aug 9, 2014)

'looks like you just found a new fishing buddy I have a lake eire and a bass boat give me a call 2343802750


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm game for tonight sent u a pm

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad-g (Mar 8, 2014)

Wish I could but i'm back at football camp


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Is Erie steamer back sounds familiar ..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Beaston23 (Jun 11, 2009)

The area codes given are the Akron area and unless Erie moved from Youngstown this is not him. Which I highly doubt due to his conditions of supervision anyways.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

snag said:


> Is Erie steamer back sounds familiar ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Beaston23, yeah , but it sure sounded like those past posts I just couldn't, t resist posting, it is a interesting read though.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BillyDnCleve (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I called fishchuck73 today. We talked for about half a hour. He gave me some interesting information that I didn't know about Mosquito Lake crappies. He also gave me a couple of crappie spots that he fishes that I'm going to try. I just joined the site in July so I don't know who Erie steamer is.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it's something like the Cleveland steamer without the girl, LOL


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> I was thinking the same thing.




Quote Snag,,, Like ME TOO  
Red flags came up quick,,, I don't think Steamer has a boat?

Hello fishchuck73
Please post where you are from.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello meats, BillyD,,,, ALL NEWBIES.

Always 'click' on the posters name and view their profile.
View their list of friends & see how long that THEY have been OGF members.

Triple check everyone that you plan on 'Hooking up' with,,, specially when they haven't been around for a while.

And NEVER TRUST 'EM when they want to easily give up their fishing spots!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sounds like im going to give it a go with fishchuck tonight... if anyone else is on skeeter tonight shoot me a text we can share info 4403286364


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ballast said:


> I think it's something like the Cleveland steamer without the girl, LOL


Never heard of that term. Can you explain?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Never heard of that term. Can you explain?


Not with out being banned....


----------



## Turp8825 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just to clarify I went with chuck the one night and had a great time. It was nice to meet someone as passionate as I am when it comes to fishing. Learned a lot from this guy


----------



## pkowilich (Jul 23, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cleveland+steamer


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh you guys are sick sick sick!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Lolololololol......don't even ask about the Texas rodeo


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> don't even ask about the Texas rodeo



LOL! Killin me here. . . ..


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Google it, you would not be the first to do so LOL.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

My god guys, a deuce is a deuce but when a deuce is reference this many times...

Well, this is turning into a goldmine.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

ballast said:


> Lolololololol......don't even ask about the Texas rodeo


Gotta love Urban Dictionary lol


----------



## killincats (Jun 24, 2013)

I shore fish west branch a couple times a week. I would love to hook up with a boater and get into deep water!


----------

